# Shop's



## steeley (May 13, 2011)

found this site and thought it of interest .
really like looking at folks shop mostly CNC but a few knife makers 
and big AMERICAN MACHINES.http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCHallOfFame5.html


----------



## apicius9 (May 13, 2011)

These are not real shops - nothing is covered in saw dust 

Stefan


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 14, 2011)

Ansø most be a scandinavian
Anyone got info on this person?


----------



## StephanFowler (May 14, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Ansø most be a scandinavian
> Anyone got info on this person?


 
I know he's in N Europe but not exactly sure where.


----------



## mr drinky (May 16, 2011)

There are some really good ideas in these photos. I am putting the final touches on my work/sharpening area, and these shops just make me dream bigger yet. I just ordered a maple magna knife strip, two lights, and a vice. But I am in single A ball compared to these guys.

k.


----------



## steeley (May 23, 2011)

here is a new one .http://sandersoniron.com/JoelWeb%20Page%203-studio-machines.htm


----------



## SpikeC (May 23, 2011)

Yowza! Nothing like an old style line shaft shop!


----------



## steeley (May 23, 2011)

you see the anvil 413 Lb


----------



## Dave Martell (May 23, 2011)

steeley said:


> here is a new one .http://sandersoniron.com/JoelWeb%20Page%203-studio-machines.htm




That is the most awesomest of all shop's ever!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 23, 2011)

Damn... It is almost unreal. Can you imagine a space hosting all that equipment. Got to move out of New York. 

M


----------



## apicius9 (May 23, 2011)

That place is like a museum, really great to look at. Much cleaner than mine, too :rolleyes2:

Stefan


----------



## steeley (May 26, 2011)

[/IMG]



[/IMG]www.brownemetal.com/studio.php
Bradley Hammer rebuild small slide show .


----------

